# Lean Operations



## Entrenador

Amigos, estoy trabajando en una traduccion sore procesos de produccion una de las fraces es "Lean Operations" tengo varias opciones pero quiero la mas sencilla y concreta para que los empleados puedan entender el mejor concepto y la finalidad. Una de mis opciones son:

Operaciones en linea
Macro operaciones
Operaciones de delantera

Cual creen ustedes que es la mejor opcion o que otras ideas me pueden brindar.
De antemano gracias.

E.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Entrenador, y bienvenido al foro. 

Te ofrezco unos enlaces a hilos anteriores acerca de lean manufacturing. Espero que te ayuden.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=272080&highlight=lean

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=198168&highlight=lean

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=49305

Saludos.


----------



## Omachado

"Lean Operations" me hace pensar en "Operaciones depuradas"/"maximización de costos" o términos afines.


----------



## abeltio

Entrenador said:


> Amigos, estoy trabajando en una traducción sobre procesos de producción una de las fra*S*es es "Lean Operations" tengo varias opciones pero quiero la más sencilla y concreta para que los empleados puedan entender el mejor concepto y la finalidad. AlgUnas de mis opciones son:
> 
> Operaciones en linea
> Macro operaciones
> Operaciones de delantera
> 
> ¿Cuál creen ustedes que es la mejor opción o que otras ideas me pueden brindar?
> De antemano gracias.
> 
> E.


 
Por favor considera lo siguiente: por el número de faltas parece que no usas acentos.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801
Ahí explica como instalar el US International.

De todas formas, trata de usar un corrector antes de poner tu pregunta... todas esas faltas de ortografía hacen que los que no tienen al castellano como lengua materna se confundan.

Lean Operations es una nueva "buzz word"... se logra mediante un estudio del proceso donde se eliminan pasos redundantes o que no aportan valor agregado.

La traducción literal de lean es magro/a (que no tiene grasa)
Nosotros en la empresa hemos adoptado: 
Operaciones magras/ Parada de planta magra.

La idea es que traducir LEAN por: optimizadas, eficientes... las típicas palabras de uso industrial... le quitaba el impacto psicológico que produce LEAN/MAGRO en oposición a FAT/GORDO (por grasoso)

Decidimos no usar delgado/delgada flaco/flaca... porque parece referirse a personas y no a objetos... la expresión lean/magro parece referir más a los alimentos en sí y no a las personas... y para que nadie se sienta discriminado (léase: haga un juicio por "harassment") , elegimos: magro/a

Post de Omachado...
"Lean Operations" me hace pensar en "Operaciones depuradas"/"maximización de costos" o términos afines.Yesterday 08:24 PM

Los costos se tratan de MINIMIZAR, NO MAXIMIZAR... si los costos se pudieran maximizar... las palabras "budget/presupuesto" podrían ser eliminadas del diccionario sin mayores problemas.


----------



## belokelococono

Entrenador said:


> Amigos, estoy trabajando en una traduccion sore procesos de produccion una de las fraces es "Lean Operations" tengo varias opciones pero quiero la mas sencilla y concreta para que los empleados puedan entender el mejor concepto y la finalidad. Una de mis opciones son:
> 
> Operaciones en linea
> Macro operaciones
> Operaciones de delantera
> 
> Cual creen ustedes que es la mejor opcion o que otras ideas me pueden brindar.
> De antemano gracias.
> 
> E.


 
Te propongo utilizar el término "*Operaciones aligeradas"* u Operaciones Ligeras.
Es un término no utilizado antes, da la idea de *adelgazamiento, ligereza, sencillez. contrario a gordo, pesado...*
*El término se emplea en las estructuras de construcción, perforación...estructuras aligeradas...contrario a las estructuras pesadas y caras...*


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Para que pa'is buscas la traducci'on?


----------



## LeoLeo9

Si la traducción es para España, deja Lean y no lo traduzcas, así te entiende todo el mundo y con cualquier otra alternativa va a ser más complicado. Puedes decir operaciones del Lean, de implantación del Lean, ...


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Entrenador no contesta, as'i que si la traducci'on es para M'exico, puedes manejar dos opciones:

1. *"Operaciones Lean*". Al igual que la opci'on de LeoLeo9.

2. Si la traducci'on es un para un p'ublico espec'ifico (gente con conocimiento del tema) puedes optar por "*Operaciones Lean*" u "*Operaciones Esbeltas*".

Saludos.


----------



## Quetzali

Hola: 
  Habiendo leído mucho sobre economía, pienso que la palabra queda muy bien traducida como racionalizar.  En este caso: operaciones racionalizadas.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Con los an^os de experiencia en lo relacionado a Lean Manufacturing (aplicado a proceso) en M'exico, me sigo inclinando por "Operaciones Esbeltas". En otros pa'ises se conoce de otra forma, como mencionan LeoLeo9 y albetio. En la empresa que trabaj'e, "Esbelto" es la palabra que se adopt'o para "Lean".

Dependiendo de la zona geogr'afica a la que se destinar'a la traducci'on, pienso que ser'a la traducci'on adecuada.


----------



## luisf

Bueno, mi opinión es que si queremos usar el término con su connotación original:
1) Operaciones Lean
2) Operaciones magras

Un saludo


----------

